# Z-Pro AvantGarde



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anybody seen or used this paint brush? I bought one at my BM Dealer. Looks identical to the ProForm Picasso, also about same price $11.90 out the door.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Blog it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Just used a 3in angled Picasso for the first time. I was impressed.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've bought a bunch of angled 3" Picassos- really like them. Hold a load of paint and can be very precise. Even the non angled Picassos are great. I have a 2.5 flat oval Picasso, it is awesome!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Picasso's are all I use. But I have to order them online. I will give a try to this one and see how it does.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Just used a 3in angled Picasso for the first time. I was impressed.


Let me know how it wears. I tried one and liked it, but it seemed to get stiff and broom out real fast. Longevity sucked.
No wait, maybe that was an alpha?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ArrowWorthy has some oval sash brushes as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> ArrowWorthy has some oval sash brushes as well.


Most underestimated brush mfr in the world, imo. Their Bristle Ox lays oil impervo and spar like nothing else. Good call.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Most underestimated brush mfr in the world, imo. Their Bristle Ox lays oil impervo and spar like nothing else. Good call.


Good to know. I have not tried other brushes of their's yet. Corona's Chicago Loop is very nice ox hair for oil trim. Only bust those out for special jobs. Oil and good ox hair brushes are top notch stuff for the jobs that are worthy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> ArrowWorthy has some oval sash brushes as well.


Got a mailer from Wooster today about their semi ovals 2.5 sash brushes today. Anyone have one?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Got a mailer from Wooster today about their semi ovals 2.5 sash brushes today. Anyone have one?


Yummy


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yummy


Here is the Wooster Semi-Oval Alpha next to Proform Picasso PIC3-2.5. The Wooster Silver Tip is just like the Alpha with a different filament blend. In comparison to the Picasso, the Alpha and Silver Tip are more bulky. i would not categorize either Alpha or Silver Tip with the Picasso. They really are vastly different brushes from tip design, to form, to hold capacity, to sharpness and even level of finish. The Alpha and Silver Tip are blunt-cut. The Picasso is tapered chiseled cut.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wooster Silver Tip Semi-Oval


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Brian,

Did you start up painthacker?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw one issue of painthacker online,was a decent read... none since then..what happened?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the fate of one of the picassos I had


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Here is the fate of one of the picassos I had


 By any chance,do You kick out Your Brushes?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> By any chance,do You kick out Your Brushes?


Not always but yeah that was the result of tapping out that brush on my shoe.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It looks like a shark bit it in half.
Is it a shark bite?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope he was getting hazard pay.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a nice handle on that cookie cutter.


----------

